# EPC - TPS Codes



## A3owner (Dec 31, 2013)

I did the carbon cleaning last weekend to remove random misfire Check Engine light. It was not bad, but certainly had a lot of buildup on the cylinders that were misfiring.

After getting it all back together I started it up and got EPC. I am getting 3 messages. 

- P0016 - Crank-Cam Position correlation (I have a Crank Position Sensor I can put in)
- P0122 - Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Low Input
- P0222 - Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Low Input

I tried doing the throttle adaptation below and it didn't work. I got an error. Any ideas? I am thinking of picking up a Throttle Body. 
Throttle Body Alignment (TBA) - Ross-Tech Wiki)


----------



## A3owner (Dec 31, 2013)

So what should I look at next?


----------



## A3owner (Dec 31, 2013)

I took it apart and found that I didn't have one of the throttle body connectors on. It was missed because it was under the intake when i put it back together.


----------

